# Bunny Bonanza, Hatton Country World, Warwickshire



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

On Sunday May 1st and Bank Holiday Monday, May 2nd 2011, Fat Fluffs Rabbit Rescue & Rehome will be holding a Bunny Bonanza in the marquee at Hatton Country World, Warwickshire (CV35 8XA) from 10am until 4.30pm.

There will be plenty of our sanctuary bunnies to meet and a chance to talk about bunnies to your hearts content! Add to that fun for the kids, treats and toys for your buns, great gifts, a tombola and LOTS more!

To find out more about this event go to Blog - Fat Fluffs - we hope to meet lots of RWAF members over the Sunday and Monday.


----------

